# Need help identifying light sensor



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all... I'm going to try to post a link to a pic of some ceiling mounted light sensors in a commercial building I'm working in. Two of these sensors connect by fiber to each flourescent fixture. I'd like to find out exactly what the function of these is, and if possible a brand name. Thanks in advance.

http://imagefra.me/view.php?img=/1/11/10/hatrabbit/f_1e2nkpsnt0rm_5487685.jpg&srv=img40


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you know how to post a picture directly? That link tells me I have to log in to see it and most of us do not like that.


Edit, Memo to Self ay attention to scroll bar,you dummy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

This?


----------



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, that's it. Anyone recognize those?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They're shaped more like sprinklers.


----------



## Hatrabbit (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought that at first too, but the tips are glass rod cut on an angle, and above the ceiling they run in fiber optics into the fixture. I'm trying to avoid tearing into the fixture to determine what they're for because of the nature of this job... but that may be what I end up doing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

only light sensors I ever put in were put near skylights in office depots and run to novar system which controlled a dimming panel for the store lights, but nothing with fibre and they looked more like motion sensors than what you got.


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

LED-Ambient light senors


----------

